# tracking, billing software



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I thought I read something on here about a GPS tracking system that your driver just hits a button when he arrives at a location and when he leaves and it records...The reason I ask is that I am looking for a better way to keep track of when and where we plow and mow. I have tried about everything but it always comes beck to me thinking I have a memory. The other side of it is that I had a mowing customer tell me that my guys skipped him several times this summer and, all I had to back me up is paper. I am sure that they did the lawn because I drive by it all the time and saw that it was done, If I had a device I could prove it.


----------



## rblake (Nov 17, 2007)

Several years ago when i used clip/quickbooks, they had a setup with Navtrack (gps) and clip. Never tried it. at the time, Navtrack was pricey.


----------



## VIPHGM (Aug 10, 2010)

i think there is a program called real green systems... and i heard that is like top of the line everything you need but not 100% sure that it job tracks or not... just thought i would mention it...


----------



## crewtracker (Nov 29, 2010)

CrewTracker Software can help you manage your crews and integrates with QuickBooks™ to handle your billing. You can also view data as it happens in Real Time. One of the major points about CrewTracker is that you do not have to buy any additional hardware.


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

Do a simple search on google, I'm sure you'll find a few good companies out there! 

Kind regards,
J.P.
Operasoft


----------

